# Chopard Pocket Watch



## AdamC (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi,

I recently inherited an 18k yellow gold manual pocket watch made by Chopard. It has been valued at around the Â£2500-3000 mark and I'd like to sell it.

My question is, does anyone know any dealers/shops in London that might be interested in buying this sort of thing?

Thank you in advance,

Ada,


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

No, but I am sure many of us would like to see some pics of it.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Adam selling it to a dealer you will get nothing like the valuation and the collecting of these is a more specialized area. Some pictures would help.


----------

